# WAS COCA COLA INVENTED IN VALENCIA, SPAIN ?



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 2, 2011)

~  FACT OR FICTION?  ~

 I recently stumbled onto some information which claims Coca Cola was actually invented in Valencia, Spain in 1884 - which would be two years prior to Joseph Pemberton's 1886 invention. I am still researching this and need some help to sort everything out. Following is what I have found so far ...

 ( But first I would like to acknowledge member Wheelah23 - It was because of his deco soda bottle thread that I happend upon this information in the first place. Here is a link to his thread if you wish to see how all of this developed).

 Link:  https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-432525/mpage-1/key-/tm.htm

                                                                 ~ * ~

 For starters it would be best for you to read up on this topic by accessing the following links and familarizing yourself with it, and then come back here and share your comments. As I mentioned above, I am going to need some help making sense of this. At present I am not sure if it is fact or fiction. Most of the actual claims are those of the family in Spain who were involved with this. And I'm not really sure what to make of it. My current research involves trying to find a bona fide response where the Coca Cola Company either supports or refutes the claim. Maybe you can find something where I have been unable to. Thanks.

 Links:

 1. 

  [/align]http://guides.wikinut.com/The-Secret-Origin-of-Coca-Cola,-in-a-Village-in-Spain/g4hs6h9f/[/align]
 2. 

http://www.typicallyspanish.com/news/publish/article_30754.shtml[/align]
 3. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coca_cola[/align]
                                                                 ~ * ~

 If you read the last link and are familar with Pemberton's "French Wine Cola" then you may agree that this is as clue that can't be ignored. I ask myself; What was Pemberton up to and where and why did he first use the name "French Wine Coca?" Was it something he actually came up with on his own, or did he "borrow" it from somebody? And was that somebody from Valencia, Spain? Hmmm ... I wonder! 

     Please note that "Nuez de Kola-Coca" was/is basically a licor/liquor and not a soda pop beverage.

                          These next entries are various quotes from the websites links above ...

 Local people in Aielo de Malferit in Valencia maintain that they invented the most popular drink on the planet. One of them, Juan Mica, claims that it was an uncle of his who invented the formula in 1884, and that he then sold the patent to the United States.[/align] [/align]One of the residents claims that his uncle invented the formula in 1884, and sold the patent to the United States.
 [/align] [/align]The U.S. Coca Cola Company bought the patent from Valencia in 1953.[/align] [/align]The prototype Coca-Cola recipe was formulated at the Eagle Drug and Chemical Company, a drugstore in Columbus, Georgia by John Pemberton, originally as a coca wine called Pemberton's French Wine Coca.[3][4][5] He may have been inspired by the formidable success of Vin Mariani, a European coca wine.[/align] 
                                                                   ~ * ~

 If you know of or find something of interest to add to this, please feel free to do so. It would be nice to know once and for all "If Coca Cola was invented in France or the United States?"  Inquiring minds need to know!

                           Lastly ... on the following four or five pages are related picture.

                                             Thanks in advance to all - I'll be back!

                                                           SODAPOPBOB  

    [/align]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 2, 2011)

Related to Pemberton ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 2, 2011)

Nuez de Kola-Coca - Valencia, Spain


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 2, 2011)

Close up of label ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 2, 2011)

Old bottle with original label. I haven't figured this one out yet!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 2, 2011)

Close up of label ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 2, 2011)

Another close up ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 2, 2011)

Old ad - America related - I haven't figured this one out yet, either ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 2, 2011)

I believe this is their bottled product as it sells today ... I'm still looking for confirmation on this one, too.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 2, 2011)

So that's it ... What do you think?

 More than anything else I am currently looking for information to either support or refute the claim that Coca Cola ... "Bought the patent in 1953."

 Now I'm wondering if it's "The Real Thing" or not?

 Thanks for stopping by. I hope to hear from you soon.

 SPBOB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 2, 2011)

Here is another interesting wikipedia article about "Vin Mariani" which, apparently, Pemberton did acknowledge as having been an influence for Coca Cola ... and likely responsible for where he came up with the name ... 

 "Pemberton's French Wine Cola."

 Link:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vin_Mariani 

 [ Vin Mariani poster - 1894 ]


----------



## cc6pack (Aug 2, 2011)

Bob 

 No one is exactly sure when Pemberton came up with the formula for Coke. I've read where it was in Columbus, before he moved to Atlanta and so on. I tend to believe he more or less ripped of the Vin Mariani formula. I've never seen any dates for the Pembertons coca wine, but I know it dates before 1886. I've seen an 1885 date for his coca wine ad. It's hard to fine anything about Pemberton and Coke, because Candler destroyed all of his papers when he acquired the Coke formula.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 2, 2011)

This is primarily addressed to members epackage and/or celerycola ...

 Please tell us more about what you know regarding the "Kent and Patterson" connection to all of this. That is, if there is a connection. I am still researching other aspects, and thought one or both of you might like to comment and share what you have found.

 Thanks a lot.

 SPBOB

 Additionally ... (For all members) 

 Please consider the following as more food for thought ...

 1.  No doubt Pemberton got the basic formula from somewhere.
 2.  But experimented/improved upon and/or changed it.
 3.  By adding carbonated water if nothing else.
 4.  But did he really invent it?
 5.  And did he ever "officially" acknowledge anyone?
 6.  Most good ideas are simply "improvements" on other good ideas.
 7.  But what about the later to be formed "Coca Cola Company?"
 8.  Did they have anything to hide?
 9.  And did they actually buy the patent from the original family in 1953?
 10. And is there documented evidence involving any legal disputes?

 Lots of questions - few answers!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 2, 2011)

cc6pack ~

 Thanks a million! That's a great contribution! The Pemberton Coca Wine ad is one I have not seen yet. It's fantastic! 

 SPBOB


----------



## epackage (Aug 2, 2011)

Bob all I really know is what it says in this link, I wish I knew how to post the actual words instead of the link but I have trouble trying to do it from Google Books sometimes...Jim

 http://books.google.com/books?id=bSAChoqpnHUC&lpg=PA58&ots=JuPhiUcjbg&dq=benjamin%20kent%20coca&pg=PA58#v=onepage&q=benjamin%20kent%20coca&f=false


----------



## epackage (Aug 2, 2011)

still can't post the actual text......grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr[]


----------



## epackage (Aug 2, 2011)

Kent had one heck of a store going, wish I could find some pic's, I may have to go to the historical society and see what I can find.....there is this little blurb I found from 1892...

 One Of The Largest of Puffer's Soda Fountains ever made is now being placed in the store of Benjamin Kent, at Paterson, N. J. It is 17 feet in length, has 16 drafts for waters and 40 syrup cans of 3 gallons capacity. The selection of marbles and onyx are choice and so beautifully blended as to make it a work of art.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 2, 2011)

Jim ~

 What you posted is good enough for now. We can read through it and see what can be gleaned from it. Mainly I'm looking for some connection to Valencia, Spain and see if anyone ever gave them credit for anything. It's likely as cc6pack suggested ... that somebody ripped somebody off!

 SPBOB


----------



## epackage (Aug 2, 2011)

..and this from when he tried to patent the name...in 1889


 16.209. â€”Nerve Tonic And Stimulaxt.â€”Benjamin Kent, Paterson, N.J. Application filed December 8,1888. Used since June 1, 1888.

 "The word ' Coca-cola.""


----------



## cc6pack (Aug 2, 2011)

Bob

 Pemberton did form the Coca Cola Co. The problem is who actually has the rights to it in the late 80's. In his will he left it to his son, an alcoholic. He also sold his drug business to a druggist from South Georgia which should have his Coke formula included. There was also another group he sold it to and this is where Candler comes into the picture. Coke has been in court for legal issues from the begining I guess it's just their nature.[]

 I've got some more Pemberton ads if you'd like t see them, his other businesses, his ad for selling the drug store, and other stuff. It will take me some time to find them.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 2, 2011)

epackage and cc6pack ~

 Thanks to both of you for the help. Plus, those other ads would be great, 6pack! But no hurry.

 If anyone else wishes to jump on the wagon here and do some reaserch ... I think finding a reference to whether or not Coca Cola actually bought that patent from the family in Valencia, Spain would be the most helpful of all. For me that would nail the lid shut on this thing. But patent searches aren't always the easiest thing to do. Maybe one of you experts, which I'm not, has more talent is this area than I do.

 Thanks. 

 SPBOB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 2, 2011)

Here is a copy/pasted quote from one of the websites I posted a link to. It's currently the main focus of my research ...



> Delegates of the American company had no choice but to come up and buy Malferit Aielo of the patent. In a few years "the spark of life" flooded the entire peninsula.
> 
> ~*~
> 
> This was no doubt written by someone in Spain, as there is an obvious translation problem with it. But I think the message is clear, in that it implies someone from the Coca Cola Company went to Spain in 1953 to clear up the matter regarding a patent/copyright for the original formula. Or is this just some unfounded claim made by some family member who wanted/wants a bigger piece of the Coca Cola pie? Danged if I know! But I'm a lookin'


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 2, 2011)

Just for the record, here is a map of Spain showing Valencia on the east coast where the red arrow is pointing.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 2, 2011)

In case you thought Valencia, Spain was a small, cobblestone village on the coast, think again! Plus, here's a Wikipedia link for more ...

 Link:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Valencia,_Spain

 [ Valencia, Spain - Population 750,000 ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 2, 2011)

The plot thickens ...

 Somewhere along the line someone either messed up or else I just missed it, but it turns out that the location in Spain was not in Valencia city itself, but rather in a small town southwest of Valencia called "Aielo" which is sometimes spelled "Ayelo." Aielo is actually in Valencia province (county) and located about forty miles south and twenty miles inland from Valencia. And yes, it is a small town with a population of about 4,500. (See picture below).

 Sorry bout that! But this is a learning experience for me, too. At least we know now the actual location of the birthplace of Coca Cola ... yeah, right! This ain't over with just yet. Now I have to track down the Aielo Kola-Coca museum I saw a reference about. That should be interesting! I will get back to ya on that one as soon as I find it myself. 

 In the meantime, here is a link to the town of Aielo's official website ... the only bummer is, it's entirely in Spanish! Dang!

 Link:   http://www.aielodemalferit.com/Index1.htm 

 I'll be back.

 SPBOB

 Here's another one of those quotes I keep running across. Is this guy just drunk on Spanish wine, or what?

                                                                 ~ * ~

 Town of Ayelo resident Juan Jo Mica, fourth-generation operator of the Fabrica de Liquores, or the Liquor Factory, says that his family's invention, Cola-Coca, is the "real thing."

 "My great-great uncle took his cola coca syrup to America that same year, 1884, and won a prize at a fair in Philadelphia," he said. "Supposedly, the Americans tried it, liked it and two years later their soft drink, Coca-Cola, was born."


 [ Aielo, Spain - Population 4,500 - Birthplace of Coca Cola ? ]


----------



## cc6pack (Aug 2, 2011)

few more pics


----------



## cc6pack (Aug 2, 2011)

drugist meeting


----------



## cc6pack (Aug 2, 2011)

last one


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 2, 2011)

cc6pack ~

 Fantastic! Thanks. How'z about a quick list dating them?

 Here's me in my Jeep looking for that dang Kola-Coca museum that's supposed to be in or near the town of Aielo. 

 "Help! I'm lost!"  []


----------



## cc6pack (Aug 2, 2011)

Bob

 You can see the date on Pemberton ,Iverson, and Denison August 1883

 The drugist meeting is May 1886

 The drug store is November 1886


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 2, 2011)

6pack ~

 Thanks again. I really appreciate it. Pretty soon we'll have this thing solved. But one of us may have to go to Spain to acomplish that. And since I can't go, that leaves you!  Lol

 I gave up trying to find the museum. No link or anything that I could find. I'm not even sure what it's called, other than it's supposed to be in Aielo. I tried various searches but the results were zilch! Although I did send out some e-mail inquires to a few people who might know. Hopefully I will hear back from them soon.

 I'll be back!

 SPBOB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 2, 2011)

I almost forgot! I found this on one of the Coca Cola sites ...

                Not surprisingly, the Coca-Cola historian in Atlanta, Phil Mooney, begs to differ.

 "We have had, at various points in time, claims from places like Scotland and India that the formula originated there," he said in a phone interview. "One of the great things about having a secret recipe is that these sorts of stories pop up periodically."

 This isn't the first time Coke has been the object of a public radio investigation. Last February, Ira Glass and "This American Life" claimed that the program discovered the recipe on page 2B of the Feb. 18, 1979, edition of the _Atlanta Journal-Constitution_.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 2, 2011)

I did a crazy thing and just sent an e-mail to that town's official website. But first I went to one of those online English to Spanish translation dictionaries and composed my message. Then I copied and pasted it to my e-mail.  I hope it goes through okay and they don't think I'm an idiot. I've never sent an e-mail overseas. It's kind of exciting. Basically I just said I was from America and that I was looking for information or a link to their Kola Coca museum. I will let you know if/when I hear back from them. Here's what the message looked like that I sent them ...

 Estoy en AmÃ©rica y en busca de una conexiÃ³n de sitio Web para su Museo de Coca Kola. U otra informaciÃ³n sobre ella. Â¿Por favor me puedes ayudar? Mi direcciÃ³n de correo electrÃ³nico es Por favor escribirme en inglÃ©s si es posible. 

 Gracias. 

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 2, 2011)

P.S. ~

 I was curious and just checked to see what time it is in Spain right now. It's 4:30 PM Pacific Time here, and 1:30 AM in the morning there. I hope I didn't wake anybody up!  Lol

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 3, 2011)

~  Summarization to Date / Subject to Correction Later  ~

 Note of related interest:  As most of us know by now, it isn't just antique-bottles.net members who have access to our threads. Anyone in the world can link to them via Google depending on their particular word searches. For example; When "Coca Cola Invented In Spain" is entered, Google presently generates 32 pages of results at 10 per page - totalling 320 individual options on the subject. Of course by the time you get to about page five, the options are less specific. Currently this thread is on page one in the 10th option slot. I mention this because this discussion of ours should be around for some time and may very well be the most detailed one currently available. Thus, to all non members I say, thanks for stopping by. If you have information on this topic, pleas feel free to share it with us.

                                                                   ~ * ~

                                                        ~  Summarization  ~ 

 1. The correct name of the town is ... Aielo de Malferit, Spain.
 2. Valencia Province.
 3. Population: 4,500.
 4. Elevation: 900 feet
 5. Appx. 20 miles inland from the coast.
 6. Language: Spanish/Catalan
 7. Individual who claims his great-great uncle invented original formula in 1884: 72 year old Juan Jo
     Mica.
 8. Juan was/is current owner of distilled product: "Licor Nuez de Kola" - Same/similar syrup base as
     Coca Cola. 
 9. Juan claims someone from the Coca Cola company went to Aielo, Spain in 1953 to "buy" patent
     from his great-great uncle. (No known documentation of this that I am aware of). 
 10. No known recognition of this by the Coca Cola Company that I am aware of. If asked, I suspect
       the Coca Cola Company would deny it as being true.
 11. I seriously doubt anyone will ever fully solve this mystery unless it does happen to be true and the
       Coca Cola Company comes forward with some form of admition - which I doubt will ever occur.
 12. Bottom Line?  This mystery is over 100 years old and will likely remain a mystery for another 100
        years!

 For the time being I will continue to research this subject as best I can and record any findings here as I, and hopefully others, uncover them. Currently I am waiting to hear from the town hall people of Aielo in response to an e-mail I sent them yesterday inquiring about a supposed museum operated by the "Licor Nuez de Kola" company.

 I'll be back - And thanks again to everyone who participated and took an interest in the discussion.

                                                           SODAPOPBOB

 [ Aielo de Malferit, Spain ] [ The domed church in the upper right is their most popular building ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 3, 2011)

I found this which is described ...

_PAL (JEAN DE PALEOLOGUE)._ [/b][/i][/u]*KOLA-COCA - POSTER. Circa 1900.*[/i][/u]
 62" x 42" inches. Caby & Chardin, Paris.

 But it's from Paris, France and has a different label on the bottle. Is this related to the company in Aielo, Spain for their product sold in France, or just another rip-off?  I don't know either!


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 3, 2011)

Rip off, when one uses coca leaves and kola nuts as ingredients. Then incorperates said ingredients  into the product name, there's not a whole lot to work w/ or many ways to arrange the wording.

 As far as the rest of the story.....................never belive a local legend, especially one this ridiculous.

 I mean to start w/........................................


----------



## fishnuts (Aug 3, 2011)

IMHO and in a nutshell:  No.

   None of these sources even come close to mentioning if Pemberton ever went to Spain, or France.  None mention if he ever tried this liquer.  For that is what it is...made in a distillery as the article says was formed by the three friends, it is not a wine or a brew, it is a liquor or liqueur.

   If Pemberton tried this cola flavored liqueur (which we'll _never_ know), I'd reckon his mind might have run along the lines of, "This tastes good.  I wonder if I can make a non-alcoholic version to sell in Atlanta.  That might really be popular."  He was a druggist and it wouldn't have been difficult for him to reverse engineer ingredients in order to duplicate the flavor for his soda fountain.  Or come close.   Hmmm...some coca, some cola and some sugar. 
   I love to cook.  I have been trying to duplicate a particular Red Bell Pepper Cream sauce that I get in Eureka Springs every time I go but that doesn't mean all red bell pepper cream sauces are the same, originate from that one or that they are copies of the one in Eureka.  Or that the Eureka sauce originated anywhere specifically.
   Wouldn't, then, all cola soft drinks be borne of that same Spanish liqueur?  Pepsi, Chero, hundreds of cola syrup recipes, ad infinitum...and you see how silly that sounds.  Or maybe you don't.  Maybe the Spaniards recipe more closely resembles Pal Cola, or  Cleo Cola or Cola Cocktail.   Nah!  That wouldn't sound so reactionary.
   The speculation  that Coca Cola came from Spain is just as ridiculous as saying that raspberry sodas originated from chambord or that orange sodas originated from cointreau or curacao since the liqueurs all predate fruit flavored soda waters...
   And, maybe they did.  But we (you) have zero evidence to connect Pemberton to that distillery product except  an 'old wives tale'.  But I give you credit in your ability to take a story and run with it although it would be nice if you had a destination, eh.
   Agreeing with osia regarding naming the product...how many soft drinks out there use cola and not mention cola in their brand?  Few & far between.


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 3, 2011)

> If Pemberton tried this cola flavored liqueur (which we'll never know), I'd reckon his mind might have run along the lines of, "This tastes good. I wonder if I can make a non-alcoholic version to sell in Atlanta.


 
 Hello Grant,

 Have a look at This Poster for Kola-Coca. "...in this case that like would be the company of a flounced temptress and her chalice of Kola-Coca, the refreshing pause from the everyday tipple made without alcohol, essential oils or bitters, deemed so superior as to be categorized "beyond competition" at every exposition."


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 3, 2011)

It was raining  that morning in Philadelphia as Old Doc Pemberton waited in the shadows of the Ferris Wheel. For some reason it reminded him of Paris and the Eiffel Tower. As he paced back and forth muttering something about Spainards, cocaine and some kind of nuts a small man w/ an 1800s  Euro Trash flair appeared.

 "Senor' Mica?" the old man ask as he eyed the newcomer, hoping to see the bottle of the product he intended to steal. To many hours he had spent slaving over pots and potions trying to come up with the perfect elixer. Now here it was, ripe for the taking. He knew what he had to do and was prepared to do it.

 Lie. That's how he was going to get it. No one will not and must ever know how the worlds most popular soft drink to come was actually developed  in SPAIN instead of an Atlanta pharmacy.

 It was a devious plan w/ a truly reprobate cast...............................................


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 4, 2011)

Hey guys ... Thanks for the helpful insights. I'm not trying to change history or prove anything. I just thought this would make for an interesting topic of discussion. I never heard about any of this until the other day and thought the whole thing was rather intriguing. Especially the part where it stated ...

 "Delegates of the American company had no choice but to come up and buy Malferit Aielo of the patent. In a few years "the spark of life" flooded the entire peninsula."

 This single sentence, more than any other, is the base and basis for this entire thread. The rest is just a surelistic pillow. (Speculation).

 And although the above quote loses something in translation, it simply caused me to question why someone would say this, and continue saying it for over a hundred years, if there wasn't some logical explaination for it? This is not to say I believe it - that book is still open for me - but as I am a curious, opended minded guy, I just couldn't help but wonder. I also wondered if any other members had ever heard about this before? Thus my reason for "sharing."

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 4, 2011)

I also thought this was intriguing, and possibly something that might even be corroborated. Apparently it is a list (partially and poorly translated from Spanish/Catalan to English) of the awards (actual) the family received over the years ... which, again, doesn't prove anything, but rather illustrates that the family did have some degree of validity, and legitimacy. So I asked myself, why would such a successful and recognized family want to make up fantasies? (This is not a conclusion on my part, but a question!) 

 "Aparicio Sanz and Ortiz" through its work to visit fairs and exhibitions, where he soon received international recognition. Buena prueba de ello, son sus medallas: 1881 MilÃ¡n, 1884 Roma, 1885 Philadelphia, 1886 Torino, 1889 Londres, 1889 en la Expo de Paris, en 1890 Burdeos, 1891 Bruselas, 1891 AlejandrÃ­a, 1893 Chicago, 1900 otra vez Paris (es la ciudad donde mas premios obtuvieron), 1908 Zaragoza, 1909 Valencia y asÃ­ hasta un total de 20 medallas de oro. Proof of this are his medals: 1881 Milan, 1884 Rome, 1885 Philadelphia, 1886 Torino, 1889 London Expo, 1889 in Paris, Bordeaux in 1890, 1891 Brussels, 1891 Alexandria, 1893 Chicago, 1900 Paris again (is the city where most awards won), 1908 Zaragoza, Valencia and so on until 1909 a total of 20 gold medals. La bebida con la que abrieron el mercado fue el â€œAnÃ­s Celestialâ€ era el producto estrella de la casa, con Ã©l se consiguieron 12 medallas de oro. The beverage with which the market opened was the "Celestial Anise" was the flagship of the house, he got 12 gold medals. Luego paso a llamarse *AnÃ­s Ayelo, la Nuez de Kola Coca* , segÃºn aparece en etiquetas de 1882 como jarabe. Then *Ayelo Anise* was renamed *the Coca Kola nut,* as shown on labels 1882 as syrup.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 4, 2011)

Here's a snippet from an electronically translated (Catalan to English) article that, for the first time, actually mentions a dollar amount (pesetas) that supposably was paid for the formula. The rest of this article will be forthcoming later ...

 SPBOB

 Please note: This is intended as interesting reading only, and not an attempt to prove anything in particular. I fully acknowledge here and now that the likelyhood of the Mica family ever having their claim fully substantiated is slim to none.



                                 [ Snippet from Spain blog - tounge in cheek translation ]

 "The purpose of this curious story would come in 1953, when, significantly, the American multinational Coca-Cola bought in Juan Joaquin Sanchis, at that time owner of the distillery ayeloneres, the rights to Coca-Kola Nut Liqueur and on its name, for *30,000 pesetas* ."

                                                                   ~ * ~

 * I should have done this already, but forgot and will be back shortly with how much 30,000 pesetas is in American money.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 4, 2011)

According to my handy-dandy online converter, 30,000 pesetas comes to ...


*$257.83*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 4, 2011)

Just to show I am equally capable of shooting holes in the so called Spain connection, I would like to redirect your attention to where it said that an award/gold medal was presented in Philadelphia in 1885. I can find no record of an Expo or any other major event of that type in Philidelphia at that time. And yet, even with this said, there is another part of me that suspects if the family claims to actually have such an award, that they can likely prove it, and may very well still have the award and documentation to support it. But if this is the case, then exactly what Philadelphia "event" are they referring to? Was it a backstreet distiller's convention? A freak-show circus? Or what? I can find nothing whatsoever! Of course, I may have missed something. Or perhaps they just got the date wrong. The closest thing I have been able to come up with was a centennial celebration in 1876. But that would be way too early in my opinion.

 So if the 1885 award is real, and truly does exist, who in Philadelphia gave it to them? And during what event?

 I'll get back to you on this one if/when I find anything. If someone else has the answer, please let us know. 

 Thanks.

 SPBOB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 4, 2011)

fishnuts ~

                                                  In response to your comment ... 

                                   " ... it would be nice if you had a destination, eh."

 I can only say again this thread is for the curious minded and intended for those who find the subject matter of interest. Why don't we just call it cheap entertainment and leave it at that. There is no destination! And for anyone who finds it ridiculous and a waste of time, I suggest not following it or request e-mail notifications to it.

 Personally, I find the whole thing facinating! But that doesn't necessarily mean I believe it. But you can be sure that someone in Spain believes it! And that's what intrigues me most!  

 Respectfully.

 BOB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 4, 2011)

Come to think of it, this thread has run it's course! So with this said, I will leave you with the following link to a blog that tells the story better than I will ever be able to. This link was sent to me by a fellow member whose name I won't mention, but who has my utmost respect and expressed appreciation! 

                  Thanks to everyone who participated and took an interest in this thread.

                                                           SODAPOPBOB

                          Huge Link - But well worth looking at in my humble opinion!

 :http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=ca&u=http://el-blog-de-masclet.blogspot.com/2010/03/la-formula-valenciana-de-la-coca-cola.html&ei=Cr45Tsi5LsTYgAeF14nPBg&sa=X&oi=translate&ct=result&resnum=1&sqi=2&ved=0CB0Q7gEwAA&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dhttp://el-blog-de-masclet.blogspot.com/2010/03/la-formula-valenciana-de-la-coca-cola.%26hl%3Den%26safe%3Doff%26biw%3D1130%26bih%3D621%26prmd%3Divns


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 4, 2011)

> I can find no record of an Expo or any other major event of that type in Philidelphia at that time.


 
 Hey Bob,

 There was an 1885 Novelties Exhibition in Philly.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 4, 2011)

Surfer ~

 It looks like we are "typing on the same page" but in regards to different events. I'm posting mine as a future reference for when I get more time to fully research them.

 Thanks a million.

 Bob



 [ Ongoing file ]


 A drinks congress in Philadelphia in 1885, [/align] [/align]http://bentpage.wordpress.com/category/coca-cola/[/align] [/align]1885: "Pembertonâ€™s French Wine Coca" made its premier In Dr. Jacob's pharmacy in Atlanta. John Stith Pemberton refined the wine-based drink and Coca-Cola, the future symbol of "the American way of life," made its debut in 1886.
     (AP, 5/3/03)(http://cocaine.org/coca-cola/)[/align]
  [/align]Committee on Intoxicating *Beverages* (*Philadelphia* Yearly *Meeting).*[/align] [/align]Joint Committee of Philadelphia. Yearly Meeting on Temperance & Intoxicating Beverages.[/align] [/align]Conference held in *Philadelphia*, Pennsylvania, September, *1885*.[/align] [/align]Link to above quote regarding Pennsylvania, Sept 1885.[/align] http://www.aabibliography.com/addiction_habitual_drunkenness_larry_levine.html[/align][/align]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 4, 2011)

P.S. ~

 Interesting ... Yours and one of mine are both dated September 1885. That's as good a place to start as any.

 Thanks again.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 4, 2011)

Surf ~

 Here's a book/document of some kind that sounds promising. I wonder if our mysterious Mr. Spain is mentioned in it?  Lol 

 SPBOB

 One Hundred Years of Temperance. A Memorial Volume of the Centennial Temperance Conference Held in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, September, 1885. New York; National Temperance Society & Publication House, 1886.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 4, 2011)

[ Ongoing File ]

 I was able to access the temperance book through a Google Books format. As I suspected because of the word "Temperance," it is totally anti-alcohol. It is 659 pages long and the most boring account of it's kind I have ever scrolled through. No way was I going to read the entire thing. I can't imagine that a single person ever read it. It contains the the majority of the minutes of their various week long meetings, and even has inserts like [applause] [laughter], etc. There were several hundred people in attendance, most of which were members of various church's and other Christian organizations. The most often seen name was that of a Doctor Rush. The Good Order of Templars even made an apperance. Nowhere in it did I see any representation to the likes of anyone from Spain, nor our well known Mr. Pemberton from Georgia. However, I did glean from it that there were other "events" going on in Philidelphia at the same time, some of which sounded like "Anti- Temperance" activities. There was no indication of awards or gold medals being presented at this event. I intend to scratch this one off the list and move on to the next.

   [ These ongoing files are merely for future references and not intended to keep this thread alive ].

 [ This is a picture of a protective cover - The original 1886 cover was not available to photo save ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 5, 2011)

{{{{{{  In Conclusion  }}}}}} 

                                                              ~ * ~

                                          ~  The Story in a Cola/Kola Nutshell  ~

 [/align]In 1880 three friends, Bautista Aparici, Ricardo Sanz and Enrique Ortiz, from the town of Aielo de Malferit, Spain, created a distillery â€˜Destileria Ayeloâ€™ which supplied the royal household and won several distinctions. It remains open today. 72 year old Juan Jose Mica of the same town in Spain claims that his great-great uncle invented the original formula in 1884, and sold the patent to the United States (1940-1953 ?) The drink they produced, made from kola nut strain and coca leaves from Peru, had a taste and colour similar to Coca-Cola, and was labelled â€˜Nuez de Kola-Coca.' Destileria Ayelo visited a drinks conference in Philadelphia in 1885, the year before Coca-Cola was officially launched. In 1886 Coca-Cola was serving nine cokes a day from a single pharmacy in Atlanta, Georgia. Meanwhile, the Spanish drink had been patented, but it was common practice at the time to only accept patents when the item had proved to be popular, but wasnâ€™t registered until 1903, almost 20 years after the U.S. version of Coca-Cola. Today the world consumes 1.7 billion Cokes a day. According to Coca Cola, credit for their secret recipe goes to a pharmacist named John Pemberton. In the 1940s Coke was trying to enter the Spanish market, but couldn't because of trademark laws. They allegedly had to buy the â€˜Cola Cocaâ€™ name from Destileria Ayelo first because of the similarity. Coke paid them the equivalent of about â‚¬1,100, a small fortune at the time, according to the current owner, Juan Jose Mica, but there is no paperwork to prove this in Ayelo or with the Coca Cola Company. The factory changed the name of its award-winning drink from Cola Coca to Cola Nut Coca around that time and added alcohol. To this day, Juan Jose Mica claims to have a recipe book dated 1881 with their own â€˜secretâ€™ recipe handwritten in Valenciano.[/align] [/align] 

_                                                                  ~ * ~_

                                                              I Do Believe ...

                                                 (Based on personal research)

                      1 ... that the Mica family believes their claim.
                      2 ... that the Family did have a similar product as early as 1885/86.
                      3 ... that the Family did receive awards for their product.
                      4 ... that one of those awards 'may' have been presented in Philadelphia in 1885.

                                                        I Do Not Believe ...

         1 ... there is sufficent evidence at present to support the Families claim as being 100% true.

                                               I Do Not "Want" To Believe ...

                           1 ... that a Christian Family would lie about such a claim.

              [ Picture of bottle below from a Spanish website and described as antique ]

                                  { Notice the Gold Medal Awards on the Label }

                                                     ~ Thanks to everyone ~

                                                         SODAPOPBOB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 5, 2011)

~  Sole Proprietor - circa 1886  ~


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 5, 2011)

The fomula for coke isnt secret, it is ...

  1 oz (28 g) caffeine citrate
  3 oz (85 g) citric acid
  1 US fl oz (30 ml; 1 imp fl oz) vanilla extract
  1 US qt (946 ml; 33 imp fl oz) lime juice
  2.5 oz (71 g) "flavoring," i.e., "Merchandise 7X"
  30 lb (14 kg) sugar
  6 oz rat turds
  4 US fl oz (118.3 ml; 4.2 imp fl oz) powder extract of cocaine (decocainized flavor essence of the coca leaf).
  2.5 US gal (9.5 l; 2.1 imp gal) water
  caramel color


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 5, 2011)

GuntherHess ~

                                                              Thank you!

                           The operative words in the last sentence of the story are ...

                                                              "their own"

 To this day, Juan Jose Mica claims to have a recipe book dated 1881 with their own â€˜secretâ€™ recipe handwritten in Valenciano.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 5, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> 30 lb (14 kg) sugar
> 6 oz rat turds


 
 I have a hard time believing they use rat turds in Coke...  []

 Then again, I could be wrong... [:-]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 5, 2011)

The following message is addressed to the Mica family in particular, and to all individuals worldwide.

 In the event that you come upon this forum thread and choose to express your support regarding this topic, in that you do believe that the original formula for Coca Cola was invented in Spain, I wish to respond by saying that I respect your right to believe what you want. Some people believe in Bigfoot, Flying Saucers, and various other phenomenon, which I personally do not. But iregardless of my own personal beliefs, I still respect "everyones" rights to believe what they want. I only ask that should anyone ever expect others to believe the same things, that those individuals provide sufficent evidence to support their claims.

 Thank you.

 SPBOB


----------



## fishnuts (Aug 5, 2011)

But, Wheelah, those are Spanish Rat Turds.  
 Enclosed, please find the rare photograph of the very rare flowering top of the Rat Turd plant.
 As you can see, it only blooms at night and only in a tiny remote vale in Valencia.  I think the vale is called Jerry.
 It is said that the lovliness of the bloom is only exceeded by the vileness of it's aroma which some say is like...well, a rat turd.  Hence the name.
 Legends tells  us the story of how Chico Esquela  (who's great great grandson became a baseball player for the Mets and later a commentor on SNL) became lost in Jerry vale (even thought it was tiny, Chico wasn't very smart) and stumbled upon this exotic plant.  He brought some of the seed home and began growing them in earnest because of their beauty.  Unfortunately when he later took the rare blooms he had grown to the marketplace everyone remarked how, indeed, that they were beautiful but that they, and poor Chico, now smelled like rat turds.  He became a social pariah (his wife, became a mariah)
 Angered by his people's reaction, Chico vowed revenge.  Smelling of rat turd he retreated to Jerry vale and lived his life as a botanist hermit.  If only he could have lived to see the day when his magnificent Rat Turds would be a key ingredient in, of all things, Coca Cola!




 Sorry, couldn't help myself...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 5, 2011)

Hey fishnuts ~

 Can you "prove" that's a rat turd flower?  It look like a "sunflower" to me! I have several of them growing in my backyard right now!

 Sorry - I couldn't help myself!  Lol  []

 Thanks,

 SPBOB


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 5, 2011)

The idea of a "secret formula" in the age of technology like gas chromatography amuses me whether it be coke or KFC. 
 I guess its all part of the branding lore.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 5, 2011)

You guys just leave the research to us experts! You can start with this!

                                     [] (This is all in the spirit of fun, of course) []

                                                                SPBOB 

 Rat Turd Link to picture below: 
http://www.veggiegardeningtips.com/rat-turds-a-secret-to-fantastic-hot-peppers/


----------



## cc6pack (Aug 5, 2011)

Bob

 Thanks for the rat turd pic......................Just what I needed with my lunch[:'(]

 Just to clarify Pemberton developed his French Coca Wine before 86, Coke was formed in 86. As mentioned the syrup was tweeked for use as non acholic drink because of prohibition in Atlanta.


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 5, 2011)

http://antiquemedicines.com/blog/?p=755

 Interesting folklore about the interaction between coke and Bush's Specific...


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 5, 2011)

~ surfaceone ~

                                                               Thanks

                  Translation please with date. You think we speak Catalian around here?  Lol  []

                                                                ~ * ~

 Until the other day I could not have told you the difference between Madrid, Spain and Valencia, Spain.

 So I am wondering if maybe, just maybe if our mysterious Mr. Spain of "Nuez de Cola-Koca" fame might have been confused about the difference between Philadelphia, Pennsylvania and New Orleans, Louisiana? The reason I ask is because there was a World Exibition in New Orleans in 1885.

                                         [ Ongoing File For Future Reference ] 


                                                New Orleans 1885 Exibition.[/align] [/align]                             http://expoguy2.blogspot.com/2008_11_01_archive.html[/align] [/align]Several European nations were represented at the New Orleans exposition. Exhibits from Great Britain, France, Belgium, Germany, Austria-Hungary, Italy, Spain, and Russia were located in the central portion of the Main Building, on either side of Music Hall.
 [/align] [/align]                          

 (Main Building - New Orleans 1885 Exibition) [/align]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 5, 2011)

~ surfaceone ~

                                                                P.S.

               What I really meant to ask is if that sign is actually from Spain or Mexico?

                                                 (It appears to be pre-1915)

                                                               ~ * ~

                                                     [ More For the File ]

       Link to various Awards presented during the 1884-1885 New Oreleans (Cotton ?) Exibition.

http://www.expomedals.com/1884/


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 5, 2011)

Edit/Add

      For claraification regarding the "Cotton" reference of the 1884-1885 New Orleans Exibition. 

 It was merely part of the title to acknowledge the 100 year anniversary of cotton - and not just about cotton. Thousands of various bronze - silver - and gold medals were awarded. But whether Mr. Spain and Mr. Pemberton attended the Exbibition, we may never know. No evidence yet to suggest they did.

                                                                   ~ * ~

 The 1884-85 "World's Industrial and Cotton Centennial Exposition" was held in New Orleans at least in part to advertise the city's commercial revitalization following the end of the Reconstruction era. Also to commemorate the centennial of the first shipment of cotton from the United States to England and to advertise the cotton industry.


----------



## fishnuts (Aug 5, 2011)

No proof at all.
 Of anything.
 I've heard stories, though. 

 But, Bob, you've got a photograph of the Rat Turd plant's seeds and yet you deny the existance of the plant.  But I can't prove that either.

 And note that I didn't start the rat turd meme...


----------



## cc6pack (Aug 5, 2011)

Matt your link has Candler inventing Coca Cola, more fuel to the fire I guess[]

 Here's a link to other southern meds related to Pemberton.

 http://glswrk-auction.com/mc27.htm


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 5, 2011)

~ fishnuts ~

                      No biggie! And no proof! The rat turds I posted are "hot peppers"

    (I'm not trying to prove anything - I'm just curious and love a good yarn - I don't believe it either!)

   This is just something to entertain myself. I love doing research. And this is as good a topic as any!

                                                             ~ * ~ 

                                         [ Ongoing file for future reference ]

 [/align]            (A considerable amount of research will be required in this area to make sense of it).[/align] [/align]     Links to various Liquor - Beer - Wine - Beverage Awards presented in New Orleans in 1885.[/align] [/align]                                   ~ The following are just the tip of the iceberg ~ [/align] [/align]1.  http://home.earthlink.net/~ggsurplus/exhibitions.html[/align] [/align]2.  http://www.bourbonenthusiast.com/forum/DBvd.php?task=displaytimeline&sskip=D&id=18[/align] [/align]3.  Http://artsperspective.com/artsperspective/?p=456[/align] [/align]4.  Pemberton himself set up pharmacy practice in Columbus, Georgia, after a yearâ€™s study in[/align]     Philadelphia and a brief stint in Oglethorpe, Georgia.[/align] [/align]      Http://www.innominatesociety.com/Articles/Ideal%20Brain%20Tonic.htm[/align] [/align]5.   Http://www.ellenjaye.com/mountvernon.htm[/align]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 5, 2011)

[ Ongoing File for future reference ]

 Note:  If I am trying to prove anything it is simply to try and find bona fide *evidence regarding the following ...

           1. Whether Mr. Spain actually came to the United States "ever" ?  
           2. If so, did he receive an American award from "anybody" at "any time" for "any reason" ?

                                              * Other than family recollections!

                                                                  ~ * ~

    I consider the following to be one of the best reads on this entire subject. Please check it out.

                Link:   http://gospain.about.com/od/factsaboutspain/tp/Spanish-Inventions.htm


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 5, 2011)

*        ~ THE END ~*
*  I hope this topic will serve as a valuable reference in the future for those who find it of interest.*

*                                                    Was Coca-Cola Invented In Spain?*

*                                                       In my opinion ... "It was not!"*

*Other than responding to comments that may arise from others, my contibutions to this topic are concluded.*

*                                      Thanks to each and everyone of you who contributed.*

*                                                   Signed ... SODAPOPBOB ... U.S.A.*


----------

